
AdSense leader leaves Google for startup life - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/11/16/adsense-leader-leaves-google-for-startup-life/
======
marcus
The seeds of Google's demise have been planted and it won't be killed my
Microsoft or Yahoo, it will be by the hundreds of intelligent,
entrepreneurial, fully vested ex-googlers that will leave the company to start
projects of their own.

I don't remember where I came across this quote but I think we'll see a lot
more of this in the near future.

